
MIT 6.S094: Deep Learning - AlanTuring
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-6INDaLcuJY
======
fullpicture
The full course title being MIT 6.S094 Deep Learning for Self-Driving Cars.

~~~
bitL
Get a course T-shirt, there is still one day left to order it:

[https://teespring.com/deepcars-2018#pid=2&cid=2397&sid=front](https://teespring.com/deepcars-2018#pid=2&cid=2397&sid=front)

~~~
adtac
A t-shirt for a university course feels surreal to me. It looks cool though :D

~~~
gumby
We had them at MIT in the 1980s, so why not?

------
osoba
Full playlist URL:
[https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLrAXtmErZgOeiKm4sgNOk...](https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLrAXtmErZgOeiKm4sgNOknGvNjby9efdf)

------
Sharma
Nice. I wonder how comparable it is with Udacity's Self-Driving Car
Nanodegree. Specially if MIT's lectures are freely available over the
internet(YouTube).

~~~
bitL
DeepTesla from MIT course corresponds to Udacity's Behavioral Cloning project
from NVidia (Davenet-2) and MIT extends it by combining 3D convolutions with
RNNs for better steering angle estimates; MIT's SegFuse corresponds to
Semantic Segmentation with Berkeley's FCN at Udacity; Deep Reinforcement
Learning for path planning and crash avoidance is unique at MIT, Udacity
focuses on camera/LiDAR/radar as the main sensors whereas MIT mentions
ultrasonic sensors for detecting condition of the road; MIT uniquely teaches
how to sense state of driver from facial features detection; Udacity adds
classical computer vision with HOG+SVM, tracking of objects with
Extended/Unscented Kalman filters, driving using PID and MPC controllers, path
planning using polynomial path approximations. They both mention some advanced
object detection algorithms like R-CNN or SSD.

TL;DR: Once you finished Udacity, MIT gives you more wonderful topics you'd
understand instantly (except for Deep Reinforcement Learning where you need to
do some graduate-level coursework yourself).

~~~
Sharma
Thanks for the details. I think it would be a good idea to take this free(MIT)
course first, and then see if you are still interested in this topic and/or
missing some required coaching which one could get with Udacity(paid of-
course).

------
dominotw
I was wondering if anyone has built their own toy self driving car? Like a
little battery powered toy car that can drive itself. Is that something I can
build as a hobby?

~~~
dbecker
People make them (and even race) self-driving cars. Check out donkeycar.com

~~~
eddie_catflap
And also formulapi.com !

------
diimdeep
I remember taking Andrew Ng Machine Learning on Coursera in 2013, unbelievable
how much changed since then.

~~~
Delmania
He's got another set of courses on Coursera for deep learning, but that ML
course still forms the foundation.

~~~
deskamess
If anyone has taken them, how do fast.ai courses compare with the others?

~~~
_coveredInBees
It's okay. Still just scratches the surface. Felt a bit too superficial for my
tastes. He still does a good job of explaining intuitions and at a simpler
level, but it definitely isn't very rigorous and the homework assignments
still hold your hand a fair amount. I lost interest after a couple of the
courses and ended up canceling my Coursera subscription.

~~~
fellellor
Are you talking about the fast.ai course or Ng's coursera course?

------
WhitneyLand
Would it be wrong for HN to ‘retire’ a few usernames, similar to what sporting
leagues do?

I’m sure the name was chosen for positive reasons. But the guy who contributed
and suffered so much, who used math to help save lives against Hitler, now
will have a ghost randomly commenting on html or whatever topic in discussion
threads?

I readily acknowledge some of the obvious counterpoints:

\- who cares. it’s a username. move along.

\- happens all the time with others

\- it would require work to add a retired list check and make decisions.

~~~
xtreme
If I have the same name as a historical person, should I be barred from using
that as an username? While it is unlikely that /u/AlanTuring has that name in
real life, the probability of such collisions would become a lot higher if HN
decided to block usernames of prominent mathematicians and scientists.

~~~
WhitneyLand
Would you want to participate as Martin Luther King in a civil rights
discussion forum? Personally I would not. Even if it were my real name, I
would prefer to choose an alternate.

However, I understand your point of view and realize it’s a subjective
preference.

